# file explorer keeps opening by itself



## dman97

file explorer just keeps popping up randomly and repeatedly. it always brings it to the front and tabs me out of whatever i was doing before. its doing it right now while im typing this. please help this is annoying enough that i might just wipe to be rid of it.


----------



## Macboatmaster

right click the white Microsoft flag left of desktop
click search
type
msconfig

when system configuration appears - right click that and click run as admin
then click the startup tab

then open task manager
either type on reply the items shown 
OR send screenshot

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8

attached to your reply - to load screenshot on reply click go advanced
manage attachments browse to saved file and upload


----------



## dman97

when you say items in task manager do you mean the apps, windows processes or the background processes?


----------



## dman97

dang this was a bad time to post this question. no ones going to answer it since everyone's watching the fallout trailer reveal.


----------



## Macboatmaster

dang
you did not with respect read my post detail



> *then click the startup tab
> *
> 
> then open task manager
> either type on reply the items shown
> OR send screenshot


when you click the startup tab n msconfig in windows 8 it automatically shows a link to open task manager
when you click that link
task manager automatically opens on the start programs

So sorry for not making it clearer - we need to know what is running at start


----------



## dman97

okay i got it now. its running
NVIDIA Backend
NVIDIA Capture Server Proxy
pximouse
Spotify (4)
SpotifyWebHelper
Steam Client Bootstrapper (2)


----------



## Macboatmaster

AND those are listed on the start tab in task manager is that correct please


If so which of those entries are enabled please


----------



## dman97

yes they are and they are all enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster

click please to disable all of them


reboot he computer and test to see if you have the file explorer still opening


This is NOT the solution it is only an attempt to establish the cause


If it is still occurring open a cmd prompt with admin rights


that s right click Microsoft flag left of task bar click admin command prompt


at prompt type


sfc /scannow


press enter


please report results


----------



## dman97

it still happened ever after i disabled all the things. i ran the scan and it said it didnt find any integrity violations.


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. when this file explorer window pops up - press the print screen key
follow this guide on the link
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...en#take-screen-capture-print-screen=windows-8

then on reply here, click go advanced and click manage attachments
browse to the saved file and then upload
it will then be attached to your reply

2. download the free malwarebytes

https://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/

although you are downloading the free one it is still necessary to opt out of the free trial of the premium version
That is an OPT OUT in the installation process

When it is installed it may well be necessary to update the definitions it will tell you if that is the case
Then run a scan and allow it to quarantine anything it finds
If it does find anything please click on history tab
application logs
scan log and send copy of log please
please send that as a copy and paste not as a file that I have to open.

3. If malwarebytes finds anything - then check if you still have the explorer window opening

4. If malwarebytes does NOT find anything download the free speccy
https://www.piriform.com/speccy 
run the speccy and send me the url please
*File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like.


----------

